# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Ironing board wall unit

## JillB

Can anyone please give me links to plans or picutres of a laundry wall unit for storing an ironing board?.  I am particularly interested in how the board end is fixed or hinged to the unit. 
I am finding it difficult to locate on this forum and on the web 
regards,
Jill

----------


## GraemeCook

Have you had a look at pre-fab units at Bunnings? 
Graeme

----------


## rod1949

This should give you all the info http://www.hafele.com/au/index.htm
or this may suit you http://www.betterlifestyleproducts.com.au/

----------


## SilentButDeadly

http://www.appliancesonline.com.au/c...g-centres.aspx

----------


## kkperth

Jill 
This may not be what you are looking for but I thought this was a good idea.  http://www.betterlifestyleproducts.com.au/ 
We don't have one but we am considering it when the laundry gets a few cupboards and the old dodgy ironing board that is held to gether with cable ties get the flick. 
Kirk 
oops I have just seen Rod 1949 has beaten me to the punch line!

----------


## Bloss

We have had a Robinhood Easyiron IC300 unit that we paid around $390 for installed for a little over a year and it is brilliant. All DIY unless you need to get a new power point installed. I have attached the installation diagram. 
But if you want just the cupboard for an existing board - then the other posts are helpful.

----------

